# How many different brands do you own?



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was talking to a coworker today about our weird little hobby, and this Forum... when I started thinking about all the different slot cars manufactuers there have been throughout HO slotcar history. I know there's a cool site site that even has pics of all these various cars... but I was running though my mind all the different cars I have. 

So I'm making a list... let's see yours.. 
HO only... based on chassis. 

Here's what I can remember off the top of my head,
I reserve the right to update this list as time goes on. 

*Aurora.......................... Tyco/Mattel
Lionell...............................Atlas
Model Modering 2000...........Bachmann
Microscalextric...................Carrera
Autoworld.........................Johnny Lighting
Aj's................................. Cobramite 
Riggen..............................Dynabrute
Marx................................ Polsi
Tomy...............................Wizzard
Slotech............................Cox 
Life like............................Rokar/Darda
Ideal................................RotoFast
Faller...............................Rasant
Marchon...........................Majorette
Galloob.............................Tootsie Toy 
Eldon................................Penn Line
Matchbox..........................Perfo
BSRT................................Artin
Giochi Preziosi....................MAXX
Minic................................Amarc*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My list is boring, but just for the record, my lil fleet consist of in order of volume..AW/Tjet, AW Xtraction, Aurora Tjet, Three Aurora petes on AW Xtrac's, and one tyco US1. Like I said, B O R I N G!!!! Oh well.. Some day, I will be lucky like Joez!!

Uther(unlucky)Joe


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

for the last 11 years i have been a serious tyco collector. my collection consist of tycopro all the way to the 440x2's,prototypes,test shots,1:1's original box painted art,dealer store display cases,ect ect. i do have some mattel cars in my collection but i mostly focus on "pre mattel" deco style cars,due to the fact that the mattel deco designers have no clue on what they are doing when it comes to producing quality deco graphics.i do believe if mattel doesnt get any "help" in the r.n.d model shop for the last bit of what was once a fantastic slot car brand,tyco will die.to be honest,if mattel doest create a better product to offer us,i will be forced to start collecting aurora afx.

god help mattel!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Aurora , Model Motoring, Auto World , J/L ,Tomy, Tyco, Marchon, Riggen,Microscalelextric, 
I believe this covers them all. 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Aurora , Auto World/J/L ,Tomy, Tyco, and LLs.  rr*


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I own nine.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> *Aurora , Auto World/J/L ,Tomy, Tyco, and LLs.  rr*


I have 2 LL's, the rest fall under the makers RR listed. And I can't forget the "custom" bodies running on T-jets.


Jeff


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Aurora T-Jet, Amrac, Tyco 440X2, Tomy Turbo & Super G+, Rokar M5 & Hi5, Wizzard P2 P3 & Storm, LifeLike M, BSRT G3.

I have no AFX G+ & Magnatraction, Autoworld or Johnny Lighting Thunderjet & X-Traction.
They've gone Bye Bye. :wave:

__________________


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

My collection mainly consists of older tyco but I do have afx, aw thunderjet, one mm thunderjet, old thunderjets (soon, thanks jerry!), a few artin's and just bought a couple marchon. Thats H.O. scale anyway. Only have like three 1:24 carrera's.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Bsrt G3,g3r, Slottech Panther,t1,t2, Wizzard P1,p2,p3,scorpion,storm, Tyco X2,t2. Oh and a AW SuperIII, AFX SRT.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I have Aurora (TJet, AFX, Magnatraction and G-Plus), Tyco (Tyco Pro, HP2, HP7, 440 and 440X2), Lifelike (M), Amrac, Tomy (Turbo, SRT and Super G+) and JL/AW (Tjet and Xtrac). :thumbsup:

I lust after a Slot Tech or Wizzard chassis. However, the cool guys over on SCI told me I couldn't run the wicked fast inlines because I was a Model Motoring cretin. They have film of me racing Tjets, painting non-Lexan bodies, and talking to purveyors of resin. The evidence was pretty much stacked against me. Then they brought out the deal closer. There I was on film trying to install fiber optic lighting to a slot car - the shame. 

So, I'll just have to stick to what's listed above and forever wonder if I had not strayed down the forboden path what a Storm or T2 would be like.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

BSRT G3/G3R: Superstocks, Box Stocks, G-Jets, some sort of Polymer car
AFX: Magnatractions, Non-mags, G+, G+Plus
Life-Like: M and T chassis
Aurora: T-jets
Tyco: 440x2, HP2
JL/AW: T-jet and X-trac
Tomy: Super G+, Turbo

I don't have a count, there's way too many


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hmmm...

without going to the dungeon and taking some sort of inventory...

Aurora, Tyco, Atlas, Lionel, Bachmann, Eldon, Faller, American Line (is that actually Marx?), Johnny Lightning, Auto World/Round 2, Model Motoring, Dash Motorsports, Tomy, Marchon, Matchbox, Ideal/TCR (ok, does slotless count?), Artin, LifeLike, most of a Cox body, a Rokar/Amrac body, a Rasant Opel with no motor, a Galoob set (go Micro Machines!  ), some cheap 1/43 noname stuff... 

Do resin bodies count? MEV, RRR, Corrie Motors, Claus Heupel, Dragjet, Neal Abramson, Bat-Jet, Mrwillysgasser, some unknown maker stuff acquired in trades or box lots... I'm sure there's more, these are hard to remember. (Who made the ones that sold on Fleabay with little square posts that you have to attach yourself? I have a Marlin like that...)

In Aurora alone, I have examples of Vibe, Thunderjet, Wild Ones, Tuff Ones, Cigarbox, Speedline, XLerators, A/FX, Magna-Traction, Super Magna-Traction, G-Plus, Screeechers...

Stuff I'd like to find: Brass pan cars such as Riggen, Dynabrute, Cobramite, Rotofast...

--rick


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

:freak:My collection has the following
Aurora
-Vibs,
-T-jets,
-AFX magna and non magna, trucks, sp1000,flamethrowers
-G-plus
Autoworld and JL cars
-thunderjet 500
-xtraction
Life-Like and Amrac and rokkar
Faller cars and trucks
eldon
Dashmotorsports bodies
Rasant
Ideal
Marchon
Tyco all types from Tyco pro to 440X2
Road race replicas
Nurora
Model Motoring.
I think that is it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> I lust after a Slot Tech or Wizzard chassis. However, the cool guys over on SCI told me I couldn't run the wicked fast inlines because I was a Model Motoring cretin.
> (


"real speed crazed morons" DONT install lights in lexan, sounds foolish to me to buy a LITE body an add weight (as in lights) an drain power from the motor when your building a car for speed. :freak:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHy not put lights on a Wizzard? Sure, it's built for speed.. so now you'll have the fastest lighted car on the scene.

No rules man... no rules! I say, build, run and collect what you want.
It's YOUR collection


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Weight a minute!!*

The LEDs really don't add that much weight, and most of the weight added is replacing that which would have been put in anyway..AKA nose weight to help keep it in the slot. The tail lights add a tiny amount to the tail. The lights being color coded to the track lanes helps you keep track of your car, and allows low light endurance races to be held. Power consumption is minimal as LEDs use generally 20-30 miliamps per LED of power. The playing field is level if all the cars are similarly equipped. I think it's a great idea, and adds to the fun and challenge of driving. It may be the "clincher" to grab the attention of a few more youngsters to swap the PS2 for a slotcar controller!! Anything we (as a group) can do to make slotcars appealing to the next generation is going to be a plus!! Remember, the more consumers, the lower the prices, and the better the selection will be!! It isn't just the speed, it's the fun factor too!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

lets just hope mattel produces a better produce for our youth.

wake up mattel!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> "real speed crazed morons" DONT install lights in lexan, sounds foolish to me to buy a LITE body an add weight (as in lights) an drain power from the motor when your building a car for speed. :freak:


Dunno if you followed that up...but "old slot" really WAS looking for intel on cretinous dinosaur cars...making it all the funnier. I was gonna blast "Mr. Moron" but momma always said it wasnt kind to make fun of re-todds. The "whoops I didnt really read what the guy was asking for" factor was in play without calling attention to it. 

*As for slotcave ballast...* 

I mostly just pack rat Aurora stuff these days. Vibes, T-jets, AFX.
Got some favorite Tycos, Tomys, Amracs...I use'em for track cleaners.
My few A-Dubs are used in the smash up derby program for the grandyuns.

Some how along the way, "the gotta have this or that make or model thing" sorta fell to the wayside. The last coupla years have been more about the build, the custom, and the quest for something completely different.

Quite honestly I tend to covet other HT members builds as they have a different and more special meaning to me. 

Not to say that if a windfall or basket of plums falls into my lap that I wouldnt snatch it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> WHy not put lights on a Wizzard? Sure, it's built for speed.. so now you'll have the fastest lighted car on the scene.
> 
> No rules man... no rules! I say, build, run and collect what you want.
> It's YOUR collection


You would have to put them in a Slottech for the fastest, a wiz for the second fastest... maybe 



Bill Hall said:


> Dunno if you followed that up...but "old slot" really WAS looking for intel on cretinous dinosaur cars...making it all the funnier. I was gonna blast "Mr. Moron" but momma always said it wasnt kind to make fun of re-todds. The "whoops I didnt really read what the guy was asking for" factor was in play without calling attention to it.
> 
> *As for slotcave ballast...*


Yeh I think we was on the same page reading the same thing is why I said that


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im Paul said:


> lets just hope mattel produces a better produce for our youth.
> 
> wake up mattel!


Paul hate to say it Mattel isnt gonna change what they are doing, I wish they would as I collect tycos to, but mattel is killing their slotcar line. They are more interested in Hot Wheels an Barbies


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Aurora(T-jet,magna traction an Non,G plus, super G plus Turbo SRT)
Tyco(at least 1 of every chassis)
JL
Amrac
Rokar
Artin
Lifelike(M an T chassis)
Matchbox
Marchon
microscalextric
Galoob
Slottech (5(1 in a RO) panthers, 1 T1, 1 Cheetah)
Wiz (1 P2(RO) 1 P3
Riggens
Dynabrute
Think thats all


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

For me mostly Aurora, then Tyco, Tomy, Life-Like, and quite a few JL / AW's. Dave.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Paul hate to say it Mattel isnt gonna change what they are doing, I wish they would as I collect tycos to, but mattel is killing their slotcar line. They are more interested in Hot Wheels an Barbies


yeah thats pretty sad.i would love to contact mattel and talk to the head guy that deals with the slot car department.i would ask him if there is any way of me helping out with new deco designs.i wouldnt be looking to get rich off of the help but more of wanting to save the tyco line for at least another 10-20 years or however long mattel is in business for.i really love tyco h.o. scale slot cars and if i can use my art skills to save tyco from totally dieing i will!.


----------

